# BMQ Male Hair Regulations



## Polski (20 Jul 2009)

Hi guys,

I have searched and searched called the recruitment center and as well read the forms, and it seems like I am getting a mixed bag of answers here.

My question is how short is the hair cut they give you for BMQ.  A recruiter told me as long as you follow the CF Hair regulation guide you should be fine.

The reason I am asking this is because I have a dent in the back of my head, it happened when I was a baby.  (Mom must have dropped me  ;D )  I am not embarrassed at all but do not like telling the story to every single person who asks.  I know we are all big boys, but it still bothers me.

If someone could finally clear this up it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## RubberTree (20 Jul 2009)

Get that story polished up.
It doesn't matter what your hair looks like now, you'll all look the same shortly afterward you arrive.


----------



## Occam (20 Jul 2009)

Don't worry too much about it.  You'll still have some hair, and if you point it out to the barber I'm sure he/she will do their best to avoid leaving a "dent" in your hairline.  

That said, you'd be amazed at how many people have dented craniums that didn't even realize it until they got their hair cut short for the first time.


----------



## ModlrMike (21 Jul 2009)

Don't get too attached to your hair, because it won't be attached to you!  ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (21 Jul 2009)

Don't worry about it.  EVERYBODY has various "dents" in their head that most weren't even aware of.

You (and your mates) will have many more things to worry about than the shape of your heads.

Best of luck to you,


Roy


----------



## starseed (21 Jul 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it.  EVERYBODY has various "dents" in their head that most weren't even aware of.


Indeed. Turns out I have a big-ass scar that screws with my hairline...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Jul 2009)

Polski said:
			
		

> My question is how short is the hair cut they give you for BMQ.  A recruiter told me as long as you follow the CF Hair regulation guide you should be fine.



Unless things have changed, you should expect to get a #1 "all over" when you are going thru Week 0.  #1 means 1/8".  So, think *bristle*.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (21 Jul 2009)

Polski said:
			
		

> . . . I have a dent in the back of my head, it happened when I was a baby.  (Mom must have dropped me  ;D )  . . .



How big a dent?  Belly button lint trap size? Or tow truck required to pull a vehicle out?

However, your explanation needs work, in the possibility that it will be unusual among your coursemates (rare) or (even more rare) that someone will make an issue of it.  

How about this - when delivered was so reluctant to leave the confines that the doctor had to use forceps to pull you out.  The dent was left by the forceps and the cranium never completely fused together.  For added pleasure you can dare the squeamish to put a finger in the dent and 'touch your brain'.  Make odd jerking motions and sounds when they do.


----------



## px90 (21 Jul 2009)

After Week 0 where everyone gets a #1 all over, are you then just required to meet the CF Regulations on hair from there on out ? Or do you have to get a # 1 every couple of weeks ?


----------



## Occam (21 Jul 2009)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> How about this - when delivered was so reluctant to leave the confines that the doctor had to use forceps to pull you out.  The dent was left by the forceps and the cranium never completely fused together.  For added pleasure you can dare the squeamish to put a finger in the dent and 'touch your brain'.  Make odd jerking motions and sounds when they do.



Priceless.   :rofl:


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jul 2009)

If you're that worried about the shape of your head, watch out for the communal showers!


----------



## Lil_T (21 Jul 2009)

:ROFL:


----------



## Roy Harding (21 Jul 2009)

Question asked - question answered.

If y'all want to carry on - take it to Radio Chatter.

For Polski:  If you have further questions, or wish clarification of any of the points raised above - PM me and I'll unlock it for you.


Roy Harding
Milnet.ca Staff


----------

